# Niedrige FPS in leichten Games



## Kampfmilch64 (4. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten das Problem, dass ich in leichten Games wie LoL, CSGO, Trackmania... nicht die FPS erreiche, die theoretisch möglich sind. Bei Weitem nicht.

CSGO habe ich lange nicht mehr angefasst, weiß aber noch dass ich hier auch keine 144 FPS erreicht habe. Ich glaube ich war hier auch unter 100. In LoL weiß ich jedoch, dass ich nicht höher als 100FPS komme, in Trackmania bin ich bei um die 80 FPS.
In anspruchsvolleren Titeln ist das ganze jedoch kein Problem. Bioshock Infinite läuft auf 144 FPS und mehr, Doom läuft auch auf knapp 144, World War Z ebenfalls, sogar das allseits bekannte High FPS Game Die Sims 4 läuft auf 144 FPS.

V-Sync etc. sind ausgeschaltet, meine CPU ist nicht ausgelastet, genauso wenig wie die Grafikkarte.

Mein System: 
CPU: Intel Xeon 1231v3
GPU: Asus Radeon RX Vega 56
RAM: 16GB XMS3 1333Mhz
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo
HDD: 2x WD (Green und Blue)
PSU: bequiet Straight Power 10 CM 650 Watt
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Zx

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung hätte. Meine Vermutung ist vielleicht ein Softwareproblem. Aber ich wüsste nicht wonach ich suchen sollte.

LG Milchi


----------



## HisN (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Graka sich langweilt hängst Du im CPU-Limit.
Kein Takt, keine FPS, besonders nicht in Games die "leicht" an der CPU hängen.
Wie viele sollten es denn sein, damit es "richtig" ist?


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (4. Mai 2020)

Denkst du echt der Xeon 1231v3 (der ja eigentlich ein i7 4770 mit niedrigerem Boost ist) ist zu schwach für solche Games? Also klar, dass ich nicht oben mit den 500 FPS. Aber 144 hätte ich schon erwartet. Gerade wenn Games wie Bioshock ja problemlos in so einer Framerate laufen.

Also ich hab gestern zufällig ein Video von Linus Tech Tips gesehen und da hat er LoL mit nem i7 3770 gezeigt, mit FPS zwischen 240 und 350. Zwar in FullHD statt QHD wie bei mir. Aber das sollte der CPU ja egal sein oder?
Aber ich wäre dann mal davon ausgegangen, dass ich auch irgendwo in dem Bereich landen sollte. Zumindest nicht bei 100 und weniger.
Das Eigenartige ist auch, dass ich 144 FPS hab, bis sich auf der Karte die Gegner zeigen. Dann gehen die Frames runter auf 100 und bleiben da.

Auch in CSGO hätte ich geschätzt die 200 FPS locker zu erreichen, verglichen mit anderen Videos auf Youtube. Oder zumindest die 144. Da gibt es Videos mit ner GTX 1060 bei FullHD und 200+FPS bei selber CPU

Bei Trackmania ists schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Micha0208 (4. Mai 2020)

Kampfmilch64 schrieb:


> Das Eigenartige ist auch, dass ich 144 FPS hab, bis sich auf der Karte die Gegner zeigen. Dann gehen die Frames runter auf 100 und bleiben da.



Bevor die Gegner kommen hat die CPU ja weniger zu tun => hohe Frames (geringe CPU-Last)
Viele Gegner tauchen auf => niedrige Frames (Hohe CPU-Last)

Manche Spiele zeigen bei höherer Auflösung auch einen größeren Ausschnitt von der Spielwelt. Daduch werden mehr Details angezeigt die wiederum auch die CPU belasten.
Du kannst ja überprüfen ob Du höhere Frames bei 1080p hast. Nutze die genannten Spiele leider nicht

Aber aus meiner Einschätzung begrenzt Dich die CPU. Hatte vorher die selbe Xenon-CPU u. in Situationen mit vielen Gegnern usw. auch stark fallende FPS bis ich aufgerüstet habe auf Ryzen.

FG
Micha


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (4. Mai 2020)

Das mit 1080p hab ich auch schon probiert. Macht leider gar keinen Unterschied.

Verrückt, dass die CPU über die Jahre einfach aufgrund des Taktes so stark abgefallen ist.

Mal sehen, ob ich mir dann demnächst mal einen Ryzen 5 3600, Ryzen 7 3700x oder vielleicht sogar einen aus der 4. Generation hole.

Aber vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------

